# Automation Car Company Tycoon



## treav0r (7. April 2012)

weis jetzt net ob ich hier richtig poste,

aber ich hab das spiel Automation entdeckt, auch wenn es noch closed beta/ Demo ist.

Hierbei handelt es sich um ein Auto-Tycoon-Spiel mit viel Technik.
Website ist automationgame.com


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2012)

M.E. so weit so richtig geposted. 
Automation | The car company tycoon game
Welch eine _Grafik_!


----------



## pyrlik (22. April 2012)

Jungs, werft mal nen blick in das PCGames Forum  Ein neuer Tycoon: Automation
Meine Startpost einfach hier einfügen würd ich sagen


----------

